# NEW URC 880



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I was recently trying to decide on a way to setup my living room system... I almost went with CONTROL4 because I want to control my HVAC and their thermostat is really easy to install...but then I caught myself thinking " yeah then I can add CCTC cameras , dimmers and on and on and in the end it gets really $$$$.... so today I bought a URC mx880 / rf 350... and after an hour of programming its running my living room system like a champ.... and I love the feel and layout of this remote..... :T

system:
SONY DTR835
SONY BD S550
PANASONIC 50in Plasma
SONY 5 disc CD
WESTERN DIGITAL LIVE MEDIA PLAYER
FIOS HD DVR


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report! :T


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Your welcome.... was gettin abit quiet in here


----------



## toyotafan (Jul 31, 2008)

Has URC changed their policy about providing software to individuals who purchase their products?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

No but fortunately Im a dealer / installer so we have all the software available. Im really glad that my clients don't have access to it as it would only create headaches for most of them / and then me trying to fix their mistakes....and it is a fairly complex software anyway...:blink:


----------

